# finally, it clears the custom..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeehaaw.. got my bivvy and my new net today.. only took them more than a couple months to get here from the UK.. and only to find out they took my spod..  maybe because it looks like a rocket..  
i'm gonna set it up tomorrow to see how it is..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You should come down to fish with Rod and I Saturday morning. Obviously the bivvy would be useless, but I'd like to see it in person.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

argh.. i don't see the groundsheet that supposed to be included either.. plus they got me the wrong net.. well, the net i got supposed to be a freebie, its black.. the one i supposed to have gotten is green.. and have finer mesh.. dang, i'm fuming.. i'm going to call them tomorrow and bitch.. 
i'm also gonna send them an email to find out whats up..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Good news Ak,....are you happy with it?I bet you are?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

freauck no i'm not happy.. not until i get what i saw on the deal.. i won't be happy until they send my groundsheet, my green berkley net meshing, and my spod..


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

AK hang in there man, get what you paid for even if it takes another month. Call and raise heck buddy.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm gonna raise some hell alright.. 
if i could only do a kung fu chop thru the phone..


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ak, sorry man ,...I must have been posting at the same time 
as you,as I didn't see your second post.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

LMAO........at kung fu chop........that's hilarious


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

"And Crappielooker was Kung Fu Fightiiiiiiing"

That is funny, good luck getting your stuff, dang customs probably thought the spod was a rocket or something and destroyed it. I mean you do fit the terrorist profile Ak, using carp fishing as a guise to check out top secret government facility's lke children's science musuems and sewage treatment plants.

At least you got the Brolly, yesterday was a good day for both of us I guess. You got your shipment from England and I got my new carping vehicle.

What kind of Brolly is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## cypry (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry Ak , i had my friends in England have that other stuff sent to me  

Hope you don't mind.

by the way , the spod works great.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Customs??? If ya an't buy it at Wally World, ya don't need it!!!

Just wear that crazy hat when you call them, it will scare the stuff right out of them.
BTW "Kung Fu Fighting"- YOU KILL ME


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

AK 
I've got a office over in the UK if I can help let me know I'll be going back over in April or May if there is anything I can do to help let me know
Geowol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

geowol.. maan.. thanks a bunch.. i'll let ya know for sure..  thanks again..
i tried to call them this AM and got hung up the first time.. second time i called, he tried to say he can't hear me over the lines.. but he had no problems answering my first questions.. which is "are u the owner of the store??" then i told him i called from the US.. and crap starts to happen..he kept sayin he couldnt hear me, but the first question was answer clear as a bell...
other than that, i took the bivvy out for her first night on the bank.. i'll have to say i'm well pleased with the purchase.. now if i can only get the rest of my stuff here, i'll be set..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm glad to say things are looking better..
the guy agree that he messed up the order and are going to send me the right net meshing.. and promised me the groundsheet as well.. i lost the spod for sure now.. so greg, i know u got plenty of them.. sell me one..  
took a lot of emails and hang up phonecalls to get this far...


----------

